# Field and Stream



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Anybody make it out to the new Field and Stream store yet? Looks awesome from outside, Just wondering how it is... Gonna try and get there soon

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Where is it?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

14 mi. And 75

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

By oakland mall

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

More stuff than a dicks. But with a Cabela's jacket. I liked it. Just don't expect any deals


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

sjk984 said:


> More stuff than a dicks. But with a Cabela's jacket. I liked it. Just don't expect any deals


FYI, they ARE a division of DICK's


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

My dad said the prices are higher than other places. Still want to go check it out.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

just heard about it the other day. Might that a detour after the Fly Fishing expo Sunday and take a quick look. Can't believe that they will be cheaper or have stuff that the other big boxes would have but I'm thinking it should be a pretty cool store none the less.

J-


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Its nice yes things are a lil pricey but they gave a nice selection of things and there is more variety tgan other local places


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Do they have a fly section? It would be nice to have a fly shop 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes not as big as bass pro but its a nice little selection i would say they have more fly tying stuff than the orvis shop on Woodward


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks. I'm glad I won't have to drive almost 40 minutes to bass pro to get fly stuff anymore.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

StiffNeckRob said:


> FYI, they ARE a division of DICK's


I know


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

nice place to browse and dream about all the stuff i would own if i didnt have a budget. they do carry a life vest i want that other stores don't seem to have. aside from that,, if you like wearing the field and stream logo,, or underarmor logo on every thing you own,,,great store.


----------



## MrMoney81 (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

Down here working so I had to go check it out. I walked out with a new Okuma 15'6" float rod. Can't wait to hit the big man Sunday for some BD action. There is a 13'6" shefield they want $189 for, got the Okuma for $109.


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Are you single now? Hahaha


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol, she understands. I Get one day off a week and I'm on the river on that day off during chrome season. Cant wait to get a head shake on this new rod!


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Did anyone on here win the $500 gift card they were giving away today? First 500 people in line got a random gift card from $10 to $500. Doors were supposed to open at 9:45, I got there by 8:30 and there was at least 500 people there already. I was planning on using whatever gift card I got to buy more fly stuff since I have a few other rewards from them but oh well lol.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Buddy got there at 630. He said he was about 100 in line


----------

